# $27,500 Smart gun hits targets over 1K yds away.



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"A Texas-based applied technology firm has launched new smartgun technology that gives novice shooters the chance to participate in âextreme distance hunting.â 
TrackingPointâs new precision guided firearm technology, XactSystem, allows the shooter to lock onto a target before allowing the gun to fire upon the intended target, much like a fighter jetâs âlock-and-launchâ technology. 
And the firearm can consistently hit a target from over 1,000 yards away, the maker says. âThink of it like a smart rifle. You have a smart car; you got a smartphone; well, now we have a smart rifle,â CEO Jason Schauble told CNNMoney."

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/3030271/posts

.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't like it one bit.. especially the part where you can upload your shot immediately to social media.. 

This takes all skill out of shooting... So much for having to work for something.. now you can just buy accuracy if you're rich enough... 

Nothing changes.. The rich can get what ever they want.. Including accuracy now..


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

They would be nice for the military...

.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sure this probably came about from something the military has had for a long time... 

I do got to admit, it does look like impressive technology, BUT, it takes true skill out of shooting as a sport.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I doubt they will sell a lot of them.
It would be illegal to hunt with here, and couldn't be used in competitive tsrget shooting.

It's just a high priced toy for those who don't want to learn how to shoot


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

One thing I did see about it that I think could be a really great teaching tool is how the view of the scope is sent to a tablet... It would allow a person to much easier teach someone how to acquire the target.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I doubt they will sell a lot of them.
> It* would be illegal to hunt with here*, and couldn't be used in competitive tsrget shooting.
> 
> It's just a high priced toy for those who don't want to learn how to shoot


 
Just curious, why would it be illegal to hunt with where you're at?

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Just curious, why would it be illegal to hunt with where you're at?


We have a law that states it's illegal to take game "with the aid of an electronic device"


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I've got to shoot TP's rifles several times. I used to work for the guy that is running the company. Its capability is no joke.

It does not take all of the skill out of shooting. It just compartmentalizes some of the steps to making a good shot. When you "tag" your target, it is the same skill set as pulling the trigger. You have to get the rifle steady and center the reticle on the target when you push the tag button - like pulling a trigger. A bad tag will still result in a miss, but you have the opportunity to re-do it before taking the shot. In that aspect it is just keeping you from making bad shots.

Beyond that, it gives you an accurate range estimation, inclination, and does the math for you on the little details like temperature, pressure, spin drift, and coreolis - all things that VERY few shooters ever learn to do anyway. At that level, pretty much any shooter that is going to take those factors into account are going to have a ballistic computer, data book, and slide rule - TPs optic just takes that ancillary kit out of the equation. Too, it doesn't dope for wind (yet), so you still have to learn to estimate that to make a good shot.

One could certainly argue that it takes (some) of the skill out of shooting at extreme range, but one could also argue that it will eliminate some inhumane almost-misses that result in wounded game because the shooter used an east/west coreolis factor when their shot was really more north-east/south-west. 

Think of it like traction control in a sports car.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

To each their own but I don't think I need it. Especially, at that price point. I live in the mountains and a 100 yard shot on a deer is a long one. Maybe out West it could be of more use. I think its real practical for the military though.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I could see this used as an asassination tool that could be modified to be controlled from a distance. I'm suprised that it's still legal.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> One could certainly argue that it takes (some) of the skill out of shooting at extreme range, but one could also argue that it will *eliminate some inhumane almost-misses* that result in wounded game because the shooter used an east/west coreolis factor when their shot was really more north-east/south-west.


It can also* cause* MORE simply by giving people the impression it's OK to shoot that far at* live* targets, when really, it's not


----------

